# Ferrets & Skunks



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I know this question will depend upon the individual animals,but i thought i would give it a shot anyway..

I'm wondering if ferrets and skunks get on together?

I do not mean to house them together, more so if you were to let them out in a run together.

If anyone on here owns ferrets and skunks and has let them together for a period of time, could you let me know.

Either via PM or on here.

John


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

We have 8 ferrets and a skunk.

The skunk is indifferent to the ferrets, as she grew up with them. 4 of the ferrets are very interested in her, and follow her round, but never get in her way.
3 of them will bounce around her trying to get her to play like a ferret, and 1 of them would activly attack any animal around her, so she doesnt get chance to interact with the skunk.

Like you said, it seems to be down to the individual animal. the skunk however, doesnt seem to care about the ferrets, they are a minor obstical in her way when she does the rounds.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Rain said:


> We have 8 ferrets and a skunk.
> 
> The skunk is indifferent to the ferrets, as she grew up with them. 4 of the ferrets are very interested in her, and follow her round, but never get in her way.
> 3 of them will bounce around her trying to get her to play like a ferret, and 1 of them would activly attack any animal around her, so she doesnt get chance to interact with the skunk.
> ...


Hi Rain,

Thanks for the information.

Would like to hear other peoples experiences also..

John


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nerys is the only person i know who owns both.

Marina


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Pendlehog owns both might be worth PMing her


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Emmaj owns both


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

i own both too ,
but as my skunks are 12 and 8 weeks and the ferrets 9 i havent let them interact as of yet, as play time for skunks is a litte different for ferrets!! i wouldnt want a bite to upset the skunk and ruin my relationship with them...

ive have spoke to nerys about this and im sure she will shed more light on the subject when shes caught up on some sleep...
lol..
Jon


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys..

Will look forward to hearing some more.

John


----------

